# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [davy57] hello  tous

## davy57

J'me prsente, Davy de Metz, en formation dveloppeur logiciel.

----------


## BENMANSOUR.SAMIR

salut
comment ca va

----------


## Bovino

::salut:: 

Bienvenue sur developpez.com  :;):

----------


## lavazavio

::salut:: 

Bienvenue  toi !

----------

